# November 8th. Auction



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

WHO'S BRINGING "WHAT" ON SATURDAY FOR AUCTION? 
WHAT ARE YOU "LOOKING" FOR?

:bigsmile:


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Not bringing anything. I'll be hitting my first one for the show and of course, plants or anything that piques my interest. I'll actually have time to make it to one of these events!


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

If I go I'll bring some plecos and trumpet snails. Never been and unsure if it would be worth it.
I'm thinking the majority of people are looking for salt water items?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> WHO'S BRINGING "WHAT" ON SATURDAY FOR AUCTION?
> WHAT ARE YOU "LOOKING" FOR? :bigsmile:


Mark and myself will be bringing some show quality guppies, and I know at last three of the best killifish breeders from our VAKC Club will be bringing some top quality killies  What will you be bringing Laurie ?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Probably going to be looking for 1-2 adult female silvertip or albino if have, and some blue male rams for a friend. Going to sell some cherry shrimps, plants limnophilia spp. and rotala spp., and misc stuff eg UV sterilizer


----------



## Thinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this, wondering if you sell guppies from home. I want to add some more from a different source to my classroom tank. Would only need a few. Looking for cleaner team, for a guppy tank. Any shrimps, or snails?


----------



## Thinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Would you be interested in selling some snails or plecos? I also live in Surrey.


----------



## Thinh (Oct 28, 2014)

*Looking for stock for planted tank*

Can't make it to the auction but interested in guppies, shrimps, snails, WHY


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*corals and zoas*



Thinh said:


> Can't make it to the auction but interested in guppies, shrimps, snails, WHY


I will be bringing blue sps and blue zoas - they don't like my LED's

AquaAddict

PS also a small Tunze pump almost brand new


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ddcool said:


> If I go I'll bring some plecos and trumpet snails. Never been and unsure if it would be worth it.
> I'm thinking the majority of people are looking for salt water items?


I would say most people that attend are fresh water people and some SW people. I'm bringing a 10 g tank, misc. equipment and some tank chemicals and what ever else I find.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If I have time to clean out my carport storage area, I'll have a few small tanks, some fw equipment and maybe some sw equipment too. Maybe some livestock if I have time.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think is to late for me to register to sell..oh well maybe next year


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think it's too late Claudia.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I think is to late for me to register to sell..oh well maybe next year


Aw c'mon Claudia.....what would our monster auction without you winning a big prize and saying " I Love you Dave" :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Thinh said:


> Hi I'm new to this, wondering if you sell guppies from home. I want to add some more from a different source to my classroom tank. Would only need a few. Looking for cleaner team, for a guppy tank. Any shrimps, or snails?


p.m. sent.........


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I don't think it's too late Claudia.


I dont dont want to pay the late fee


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia should
Be
Exempt as she does a lot for the club. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Registration as per the auction was pretty easy: e-mail Dave with your name & membership # if you are a member, or just your name if you have not joined the club yet. (5 minutes max). Download a sellers list off the VAHS site, fill it in (at your leisure) and bring it to the sign in desk on Saturday, Maximum 20 items.
Easy- Peasy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Laurie. 

It's pretty much the same every year, so anybody who's been with the club and attended the auction year-after-year should have this routine down pat. Auction date has also been set for early November for as long as I remember. I'll be there early to help out (if I can get my stuff together in the morning).

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks Laurie.
> 
> It's pretty much the same every year, so anybody who's been with the club and attended the auction year-after-year should have this routine down pat. Auction date has also been set for early November for as long as I remember. I'll be there early to help out (if I can get my stuff together in the morning).
> 
> Anthony


Awesome see you there bud.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I dont dont want to pay the late fee


Nooooooo...... Claudia is selling too? See you there honey !!!!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I dont dont want to pay the late fee


you could show up early and hire yourself out as a parking valet/swamper to carry everyones stuff in and out of the gym for them. you should make enough in tips to register with the late fee. if you just strap matteo on your back you can use the baby stroller to transport the smaller stuff with one arm and still get a 5 gallon tank under the other arm. you have many options. i can think of more between now and the auction cause thats just the good kind of friend i am.

and when your hernia starts to hurt too much you could provide umbrella service for those who have to then carry in their own stuff. :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> and when your hernia starts to hurt too much you could provide umbrella service for those who have to then carry in their own stuff. :bigsmile:


Forecast is for sunny weather on Saturday :bigsmile:


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Is this an all day activity? Thinking of going to the auction.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

It ran until the middle of the afternoon last year I believe


----------

